# Mixing of color morphs?



## NeverImitated (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello Froggers,

I am new to PDF hobby and was wondering if placing different color morphs of the same species in the same vivarium would have any type of negative effect.
For example placing a D. Tinctorius Alanis and Patricia in the same viv.

Thanks to all who respond


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

*NO!!*

Mixing is heavily frowned upon in this hobby. By putting two morphs together you are pretty much guaranteeing hybrids. And thats a big no no


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Nope. 

If you do a search for mixing you will find a lot of info on it. Whenever you mix species/morphs there is a risk of the frogs breeding and creating hybrids. A huge part of the dart frog community is about preserving the frogs genes as much as possible, and mixing would not contribute to this goal. 

Good luck with everything! and if you are looking for care info I would suggest browsing the care sheet section of this forum.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

What you can do is get two separate tanks and then you will have both morphs! The BEST of BOTH worlds!!! 



Alex


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> NO!!
> 
> Mixing is heavily frowned upon in this hobby. By putting two morphs together you are pretty much guaranteeing hybrids. And thats a big no no



Dude, this is the person's first post-- would YOU like a response like that?

Have you performed any searches? There are many, many topics on this subject, as it a FAQ from newcomers.

In a nutshell, you shouldn't mix color morphs or species because of hybridization / mutt frogs and territorial aggression.

If you just want a display tank and want to mix similar sized color morphs like cobalts and azureus tincs, it can be done without issues-- just don't raise the eggs.


----------



## NeverImitated (Apr 14, 2009)

yours said:


> What you can do is get two separate tanks and then you will have both morphs! The BEST of BOTH worlds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Thats a pretty good idea. Thankyou!
I was just curious


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Rain_Frog said:


> Dude, this is the person's first post-- would YOU like a response like that?


Wouldnt bother me. Its a clear concise answer and conveys how I feel about the issue. I didnt even look at his Posts. He asked a question I anwsered it.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

You are most welcome, my friend! Good luck trying to NOT become addicted to the hobby! It's a wonderful land to lose yourself in!  For Dendrobates tinctorius, make sure you limit the occupants of each tank to one pair(one female and one male) as crazy aggression breaks out between same genders! (that also applies to Dendrobates azureus which is a sub-species of D. tinctorius)

Keep us posted! 

Alex



NeverImitated said:


> Thats a pretty good idea. Thankyou!
> I was just curious


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

As has been noted many times on this board (and elsewhere), shouting at someone because you think they are wrong is usually not a substitute for reasonable discourse.

Besides this is probably one of the first questions that anyone thinks of when considering getting into PDFs. Whether they choose to admit it afterwards 

Bill


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

NeverImitated said:


> Hello Froggers,
> 
> I am new to PDF hobby and was wondering if placing different color morphs of the same species in the same vivarium would have any type of negative effect.
> For example placing a D. Tinctorius Alanis and Patricia in the same viv.
> ...


Generally we all try and keep various morphs and locales of frog species separated. They will interbreed in many cases, creating an undesirable 'hybrid', that typically can not be successfully resold. 

In certain circumstances [for instance all males of tinctorius placed in a 'display' tank] it can be done....and the often cited example is what we see at local zoos and aquariums. Amongst serious hobbyists though, we universally advocate preserving the wild type genetics and keeping various morphs separate....

To every rule there are exceptions [some auratus morphs can be highly color variable even from the same population, as can some pumilio etc], making the 'illusion' of multiple color morphs in the same population. 

Best,


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> we universally advocate preserving the wild type genetics and keeping various morphs separate....


I'm not sure that it's a universal. I've seen people who have advocated mixing species, even on this board. Although I do agree that mixing species (or morphs) shouldn't be done.... Sorry, linguistic semantics


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

perhaps, but IMO not amongst the 'serious hobbyist', as my sentence read in total above



....and I'm certain someone will disagree, so lets keep the rest of this thread on topic for the respect of the OP.

S


----------

